# Chatty Cathy



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Come chat peoplies!

GoPitBull Chat

If you had previously registered with the old room you will need to REREGISTER your name.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

whats up??


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not coming back until....

I GET THE POWER!!!!!!! LOL!

Stephanie


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao steph what you going to do with power


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmmm! Im all alone


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bump* im there


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

PullDawgPits said:


> I am not coming back until....
> 
> I GET THE POWER!!!!!!! LOL!
> 
> Stephanie


THE Yeah ME TOO you go Steph


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

my names not cathy but im in... i think im in... am i in now?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BAGHHH! who wants to chat anyways!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there...Alone and Cold....Someone hold me!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

chat?............


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh man i just cleaned out my car and under the seat was this big gross goey pile of... CHAT!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

no one on chat tonight?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I was hoping to have some pole dancing going on in the chat tonight


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm there.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

my names cathy and i like to chat....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAT! NOW! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAT!CHAT!CHAT!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

where's the chatter's at?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

All by myself.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

all alone sitting in a empty chat room


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I just CHAT myself!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHATTER BOX TIME! CHAT! link is at the bottom of the main page folks... be there or be squares. L7 weenie... oscar meyer even!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

chatting to myself.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im lonely......


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

someone chat with me LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im here and ...well... im here


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

yeap...chattin away...with myself


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BUMP!! someone come in!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Chatting.............


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh CHAT!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Chatting it up.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm server seems to have gone down.  Bummer


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone else going to chat anytime soon?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I just joined.


----------

